# Rapido bumper repair



## badgerxos (Dec 9, 2012)

After a momentary distraction whilst reversing my 646 in a French lane ("Mind that car!" "What car?" Bang ... The other wing corner hits a wall ...) I now have a damaged corner to the rear bumper.

I thought that it might be cheaper to have a replacement bumper fitted in France, but having been quoted 1095 Euros for parts, plus fitting, I have decided that a repair job will suffice.

I will buy the small corner piece through a UK agent, as the two screw holes are torn, but I have to make good a 2x1 inch hole on the end of the main bumper casting. I can patch from beneath with Araldite, but then I need suggestions for:
1) A sandable body filler that will adhere to the plastic of the bumper
2) A spray paint that is a good match to the Rapido grey

Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Difficult without pictures but here goes.
Re screw holes, re-enforce the area around and over the holes with fiberglass then drill out to original size.
Likewise 2 x 1 inch holes. Fibreglass at the back then fill. Some very good fillers from Isopon are available. 
Sorry dont know the grey colour.t


----------



## badgerxos (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Kimbo - I have photos of the area involved, but have not yet worked out how to reduce the size of the file using an IPad, so that they come down to the limits set by MHF ...
As long as the cost is not prohibitive, I will replace the small corner casting, which contains the screw fixings, and just repair the damage to the main bumper casting.
It all really hinges upon getting a good match to Rapido's silver grey ...


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Have you checked your insurance, often accidental damage which does not include a third party claim does not effect the no claims bonus.


----------



## badgerxos (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Jean-Luc - I will check it out when I get home to UK.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

If the bumper panel is fibreglass originally it will repair with standard fibreglass repair kit which is polyester resin, BUT if the bumper is ABS plastic the fibreglass will not stick to it and an epoxy based resin will be much better.

Martin


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,Look in your yellow pages for Smart repairs,or chips away and they will come to you and repair the damage and mix the right colour and finish it ,average cost £50 pounds,hope this helps,regards H :lol:


----------



## badgerxos (Dec 9, 2012)

Many thanks for these suggestions. I believe that the main bumper casting must be resin, as there is no sign of fibre ends protruding from the broken edges.
A good suggestion to leave it to the mobile repair boys - I have heard good reports of their work. At the end of the day, it is a cosmetic issue that does not affect either performance or comfort.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

So or but in all the years I have had insurance (43) have never heard of non third party cost claims NOT affecting NCB. 

Remember it's a No CLAIM bonus not a no BLAME bonus. As far as insurers are concerned a claim means they have to pay out so it WILL have a bearing on your next years premium, why else do you think they impose compulsory excesses??? To STOP claims like this one.

I reckon your. Best/cheapest option is the Chips Away (or such like company) I used them a few years for damage to a car less than 2 weeks old (paid for by the muppet who reversed into it) even knowing EXACTLY where the damage had been I could not see any trace of the repair. VERY impressed indeed!!


----------

